# Service size?



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm probably wrong,( NEC book is in truck) . Believe it might be 3va to sq ft.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm probably wrong,( NEC book is in truck) . Believe it might be 3va to sq ft.


 See table 220.12 ===3 volt amperes per square foot.


----------



## p051981 (Nov 17, 2008)

So what happens if all 8 tenants decides to put in 200 amp service on the main shopping center service. Will the poco transformer and the service be undersize? Is the 3VA per sq ft be sufficient for the whole shopping center load?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

p051981 said:


> So what happens if all 8 tenants decides to put in 200 amp service on the main shopping center service. Will the poco transformer and the service be undersize? Is the 3VA per sq ft be sufficient for the whole shopping center load?


If that is the case you would want at least a 1600 amp service if not more 
What is the square footage of the building??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> See table 220.12 ===3 volt amperes per square foot.


So I was right. If i'm not sure, don't want to act sure.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> So I was right. If i'm not sure, don't want to act sure.


 

That number only covers general purpose receptacles and lighting, and doesn't tell you the service size


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That number only covers general purpose receptacles and lighting, and doesn't tell you the service size


I believe the showcase area requires more VA. I haven't sized a commercial service in ages. All that stuff was in my head ten yrs ago when i took the tests.


----------



## p051981 (Nov 17, 2008)

The reason I ask is because I drove by a brand new built shopping center with 8 individual units to lease out and saw that they had a service built already. It was connected to the poco transformer too. So in my mind, I was curious how they knew what size service to build even when they dont know who will be leasing it and what type of load they will be using. The shopping center is about 11,000 Sq ft.


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

I would just look at the engineered drawings and do it accordingly - Why take the responsibility on yourself?


----------



## p051981 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was just curious about that subject. I guess I'll leave it to the engineer and let him figure it out.


----------

